# Nissan Frontier Cylinder Misfire



## Eclark41 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello:

My name is Eric. I am having a problem with my 2000 Nissan Frontier concerning a #4 cylinder misfire. The truck has a new #4 fuel injector, new spark plugs, new spark plug wires, new distributor cap, new rotor button, new fuel filter, and new EGR valve. With all of this new replacement, the "service engine soon" light will still flash and then remain on. The truck still runs a little rough primarily at higher gears with little throttle applied. It also flutters at take off. Has anyone here had a problem like this and if so, do you know what the fix is? My mechanic is usually good at figuring out the problem but this one has him stumped. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Eric


----------



## Jaydnls7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I've been fighting my 2004 Maxima with a cylinder 3 misfire. I've changed the coils, spark plugs, camshaft position sensor, #3 fuel injector and the ECM and it's still misfiring. I just checked the cylinder compression today and I'm not sure but I think there's low compression in all six cylinders. I hope I'm reading this gauge wrong. Here's a pic of the gauge and results.








[/IMG]

Cyl 1 = 8/120 psi
Cyl 2 = 7/95 psi
Cyl 3 = 8/120 psi
Cyl 4 = 7/95 psi
Cyl 5 = 7.5/115 psi
Cyl 6 = 7.5/115psi

I checked Cyl 5 twice, the first result is listed above and the second was 95 psi.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Did you do the compression check correctly?
-Throttle held wide open.
-All spark plugs removed.
-Good charge on the battery, and if you've got one, leave the battery charger on the battery to top it off between checking each cylinder.
-When cranking it over to check the compression, let it "hit" 4 or 5 times. Watch the gauge while it's doing this. It should come up close to it's maximum on the 2rd or 3rd "hit" and then stay there. If it takes all 5 "hits" to max out the reading, could be worn out rings.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

It was mostly correct. The battery is new, I removed all plugs and I did let it crank 5 times. I didn't do the rest of what u suggested though. I'll b back at it tomorrow.

You mention leaving the charger connected between checking cylinders. Aren't i supposed to do the test while the engine is warm. The engine will cool down while I'm charging wouldn't it?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess what I meant was to leave the charger on to kinda help the battery 'maintain' it's charge while you're moving everything from one cylinder to the next. If you start out with a fully charged battery, you should be in good shape to get thru it all without killing the battery too far to affect the readings.
And compression checks should be done with the engine cold. Some will say do it with the engine warm, but I go with a cold engine. The readings might be a tad lower than with a warm engine, but a guy will get a better feel for a 'worst case scenario' on a cold engine.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

So I just tested the cylinders again and all were at 8.5/120 psi. It took all five hits to max out so i guess the rings are worn. I'm going to try again tomorrow with a battery charger to see what kind of results I get.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Full disclosure: I don't own a Maxima, much less one of these engines. So that should take care of all those folks that'll say I don't know what I'm talking about, 'cause, well, I don't have first hand experience.

There, now that's all settled...

What's the spec for compression on your engine?
Is this one of those engines that sucks up part of the pre-cat and ruins the engine?
When you say "took all five hits", do you mean like the first hit was 50psi, 70psi, 90psi, 110psi, then finally 120psi? Like that?
Doesn't necessarily point to rings, but it's a good indication and leans in that direction.
Put a couple of tablespoons of oil in each cylinder and repeat the test. If the compression comes up, yep, rings. If not, likely valve seats or the valves themselves.


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Jdgrotte, sounds like you know what you're talking about to me. What you just posted was what I read a few days ago elsewhere.

From what I've read it should hhave a 10.3 compression ratio and yes it does go up with every hit. I haven't tried the oil yet, but I plan to. I don't know what you mean by sucking up the pre-cat.....sorry.

BTW, I really apreciate your input thus far.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Pre-cat...
I'm not even sure if it applies to this vehicle or not...but...it's something about the pre-cat (which is the cat mounted right after the exhaust manifold) breaking up due to excess heat, and somehow those bits/pieces get sucked back into the cylinder and chew the rings up.
If I come across it again, I'll cross-link it back here.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The QR25DE's use valve timing to suck exhaust gases back into the cylinder past the exhaust valve rather than use an EGR valve setup. On the 02-03 Altimas, the precat was deteriorating and the catalyst media was being sucked into the cylinders and scratching up the cylinder walls. The 2000 Frontier used the ol' KA24DE 4-banger with an EGR setup, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess that pretty much blows that theory out of the water :balls:
That's what I get for thinking...again...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would do a cylinder leakdown test on the engine. It's a better test to check for worn rings, or loss of compression due to other means, as well. You'll need a cylinder leakdown tester, however, and an air compressor.


----------

